# My 26rs a great success so far!



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

Well, I've taken it out twice for short stints to wring it out, both times at Pismo Beach, CA. So far, not a leak, not a single solitary functional problem. I am knocking on wood as I type this, but I think I landed a real winner hear. First time RV'er and very pleased with my initial experiences, everything is going as the books say it should. The family is very happy! My 3 year old calls it the "car house" and goes berserk whenever he sees that we are picking it up from storage. In the beginning my wife had me looking at one of those Hybrids. I wasn't impressed with the quality of how it was put together. Found out the brand had a not-so-hot reputation to boot, and that's when I started seriously sifting through all this on the internet. Glad I did the reasearch, and bought an Outback.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Frank welcome the the Outbackers! Congrats on your purchase and finding the website too. I never did get to camp at Pismo when I lived in CA but we did camp at Morrow Bay and enjoyed it a lot. Hope you'll jump on in the fun here at the Outbackers!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats! And welcome to another California Outbacker. Our numbers are growing


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats, and welcome Outbacks are the best you and the family wil have many memorable times.









Jim


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Frank,

You will find great people here with a lot of knowledge and experience. Pismo beach is one of our favorite place to camp. We usually stay at Pismo Coast Village. Enjoy the new trailer.

Tom sunny


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Frank I ditto what the others have said. Very helpful folks here.
I have the 26rs also and although we have used it very little so far (picked it up early July), we're looking forward to many outings!

Curious... what are you towing it with?

Jody


----------



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

Well I'm currently towing it with a 99 F-150, 4.6 V8. I have the prodigy controller and an equal-i-zer hitch, so the towing experience is simple and relaxing...until you get to steep inclines. I won't lie, I wish I had more power. I might trade it in next year. Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I had a tranny issue with my previous TV ('92 GMC 1500) so I now have a '02 F150 supercrew. I won't go into details here as to the "what" and "why"; details are in another thread.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!! We bought our 26RS in April and have been on many trips. Actually we have camped every weekend since mid June. We have had no problems with the Outback and have been very happy with the quality. A freind that we camp with bought a Roo (Hybrid) and it is a nice unit but the Queen slide of the Outback is much better than having to make the bed everytime you go camping. (My wife loves the slide!!!!) We obviuosly recieved a quality built unit and it sounds like you have a great one as well.

I have realized the Outback is very popular in California. Over the past 6 weeks we have seen only four in Texas and 2 of those were at the same campground.

Since we have been on so many trips it is now time to start with the Mods. Power Tongue Jack, Quickie Flush and Rewire the Stereo. We have already installed a flat screen TV, installed safety rails on bunk beds and rewired the Antenna Wiring for Sat. The Safety rails are a must and you will need to install those ASAP. We installed some we bought from Wal-Mart. They work really well.

Welcome and enjoy the Outback!!!!!!!!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Frank,
Congrats on the new Outback! We Have a 2003 26rs, and REALLY enjoy it.
Happy camping.








Fred


----------

